# Question about cold smoking bacon and  safety



## cbrider13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I live in Colorado and this is the second time I've cold smoked bacon. First time used pops bacon brine recipe, wet cured for 10 days, and cold smoked on a winter day, no problem with temps, came out great. 

This time, I wet cured about 15 lbs of belly in pops brine for 8 days and tried to smoke overnight using amsps. I woke up this morning to find the thing went out so no smoke.  I don't think the temps got over 50 degrees last night.  

So, I put the bacon back in the fridge for most of the day.  At about 630 Pm, i got the amsps smoking good and put the Bellies back in.  It was about 75 out.  The temps will be in the 40s all night and that thing is smoking great right now. Plan is to get it back in the fridge around 6 am.  Should still be in the 40s then. 

Should I be worried about eating this bacon? I believe it was properly cured.  It spent about 12 hours at 45 to 50 degrees, then about 10 hours refrigerated, then about 2 or 3 hours beginning at 79 degrees and Dropping and Will spend about 10 more in 40s before back to refrigeration. 

Sorry if this post is a little confusing. Thanks for any input. 

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2013)

Chris Pops brine is really good. The Point of Curing Meat is so you can smoke it at temps between 40 and 140*F the Danger Zone, without worries. What you are doing is perfectly fine. Enjoy the Bacon...JJ


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 3, 2013)

What CHEF jimmy said.,  Once the meat was cured, you are good to go on the smoking.

   Mike


----------

